

iOSTO - Toronto's iOS community - nvk
http://iosto.ca
The iOSTO meetup is the first of its kind in Toronto – where people who are interested in iOS development gather together to SHARE, LEARN, CHANGE, and ACT.  If you’re an iOS developer, game designer, marketeer, investor, UX/GUI Designer or active in the iOS community, we want to MEETUP and CONNECT with you.<p>This will be an informal and casual event and will be held downtown (date/location TBA).
This meetup is an opportunity to share iOS projects, ideas, business insight, prototypes and development experiences.  Do you have an app store horror story?  Or successes to share?  What do you think Apple will do next?  Let’s talk about Objective C Programming and User Experience<p>Let’s meet and connect in the world of iOS!<p>Note: for now we are using the Meetup.com platform.
======
sycr
While this briefly has some attention: who's up for a generic Hacker News
meetup?

~~~
rpeden
Count me in as well. Perhaps we should set up a group on meetup.com or
somewhere similar to get things organized?

~~~
nvk
I already have a paid account, i can invite you two as admins too.

------
poutine
Any such group for Vancouver?

~~~
nvk
Sorry, right now our efforts are in T.O. we are based here. Who knows what the
future may bring. Join the group any ways, good way of keeping in touch.

------
dochex
I'm game, but it needs to meet near subway; preferably down- or midtown.

